# RCA Power Supply Board Replacement



## brianj

Last weekend I was wakened by a thunderclap that sounded like a cannon was fired just outside my window. Later when I got up I started noticing some problems. My fridge was out due to a tripped breaker. The old stereo in my bedroom was powered but mute. The computer in my office had no internet which I traced to a blown port on my router but I didn’t make the connection until that evening when I noticed that my home theater system had no power. I’ve heard about the hazards of lightning strikes but never experienced it before. 

I’ve had this RCA RT2781 HB System for less than two years but the warranty expired six months ago. So I opened it up hoping that a fuse had protected it but it hadn’t. There are about a half dozen surface mount resistors that are charred beyond identification. I spent hours trying to find a replacement board without success. I sent an e-mail to the manufacturer explaining that my unit was no longer under warranty but that I was qualified to make the repair if I could get the parts. I asked that they let me know if it was possible for me to get a replacement board at a price that would justify the effort. They responded by advising me to ship the unit back along with my warranty information. Since they ignored the one thing that I had asked about as well as my statement about the expired warranty I suspect the response was computer generated.

So tonight I spent a few more hours searching in vain but I did find this place where the subject of power supply boards is discussed. This is my last attempt before it all goes into the trash. Does anyone know if these boards are available? II paid $160 two years ago for the system so paying any more than $60-$70 to repair it would be questionable. Any advice would be appreciated. I can upload pics if it would make any difference. So anyway, Thanks.


----------



## RobbyAce

I hope someone would help with this. My cousin has the same concern I think.


----------



## primetimeguy

RobbyAce said:


> I hope someone would help with this. My cousin has the same concern I think.


Have you just tried a Google search of the board number? I did that with my Samsung with a few hits. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## macka

I had the same problem with you. I could have a closer look at where the voltage values are.


----------



## macka

Good afternoon!
my device presented the same problem, I took another technician because I was out of time and he gave me back the device without the power source. Now without exit. I already looked with the factory and it does not provide the electronic scheme. could send me the pictures close, where are the values of the charges, I will try to make another source.

Tks, Rogerio.


----------

